# [WAX-IT] Belgium's first new BMW M5



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

A loyal customer recently changed his old BMW M5 (e60) with a brand new F10. It's the first one in Belgium and we're quite proud to have it over at our shop!

As usual we started of with foaming and washing the car...





Claying didn't really remove anything but some small dots on the roof..
A closer look did reveal damage on several panels, especially the hood and the trunk. 
Deeper scratches combined with polishing marks and pigtails that were probably created when trying to remove the scratches. We cracked out the rotary with a wool pad and Gloss-it's new compound sample to remove them. Following up with Festool's pads and polishes to refine the finish.







The interior just needed some vacuuming and all plastics and leather was protected using the well known Swissvax products.
Just one thing we noticed on this car and several others was how bad the windows were cleaned by the dealership... The glass roof wasn't even touched, it still had marks from installing the glass at the factory!

We finished the car using the Gloss-it twins, two layers of Gloss-it Gloss finished followed up by one layer of Gloss-it's Concorso Gloss.
The wheels were prepared using Auto Finesse Rejuvenate and protected with AF's Mint Rims.

It's time to enjoy the pictures!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

what an awesome machine. love m5's 
hope this one is as good as the others before it performance wise


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

dazzyb said:


> what an awesome machine. love m5's
> hope this one is as good as the others before it performance wise


I can tell it sounds really well! Not like the v10 but that one was extraordinary! :argie:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

I think looking at it VS taking it for a strap round the block will give same amount of joy, such a beautiful car.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gotta be my dream car of the moment. Supercar performance with 5 usable seats and a massive boot! Stunning machine, looks amazing in black! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Wot a machine! M5's are absolute tools,love em!:thumb:top work by the way


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking finish Bert:thumb: How are you finding the Festool polishes? Noticed them creeping in on a few of your details recently


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Bert . Nice job , and cracking photos too . 
Just a quick question though . I see you wash inside too . What type of floor is that . 
Jusy curious , and thanks in advance .


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous finish there on a stunning car:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Really nice work , well done :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great work and read:thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Absolut car & absolut result!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful car, great job!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic..


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Brilliant work.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> Cracking finish Bert:thumb: How are you finding the Festool polishes? Noticed them creeping in on a few of your details recently


I (Simon) really love them! We use the 5000, 9000 and 11000. Especially the 9000 and 11000 are great, quite oily and easy to use on all kinds of paint. I find the 5000 to be too thick / rough sometimes. It's hard to squeeze out of the bottle and this is obvious when polishing too. Hence it tends to dust fast.
When doing compounding or wool correction I rather choose to use the Menzerna FG500 which has more cut and is easier to use.

My favorite set of pads and polishes is the Festool 9000, 11000 and Menzerna FG500 combined with the Festool pads and Gloss-it wool pads...


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Stomper said:


> Hi Bert . Nice job , and cracking photos too .
> Just a quick question though . I see you wash inside too . What type of floor is that .
> Jusy curious , and thanks in advance .


It's a polished concrete floor, floor was bleached when installing it.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks fantastic - great work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job there Bert :thumb:
I remember using the Festool Polishes and from memory they are made by Menzerna !

Mario *


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Gotta be my dream car of the moment. Supercar performance with 5 usable seats and a massive boot! Stunning machine, looks amazing in black! Thanks for sharing!


+1:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Top Car, Top Job Mate :buffer:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> *Top job there Bert :thumb:
> I remember using the Festool Polishes and from memory they are made by Menzerna !
> 
> Mario *


Made by Menzerna but not Menzerna.. 

They really have no comparison with any of the Menzerna polishes we've tried.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing car and great finish


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wax-IT.be said:


> Made by Menzerna but not Menzerna..
> 
> They really have no comparison with any of the Menzerna polishes we've tried.


*Hmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

They're made by Menzerna, but it's not just rebranded afaik. I haven't found and identical Menzerna and Festool polish..


----------



## Mr.Hoog (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome car with a great finish! :argie:
Still waiting to see (and hear!) my first one


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG I want 1 :doublesho


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

the m5 is some machine. great work.


----------

